# Laser Newby



## Bullyson (Nov 3, 2013)

First let me say I am completely new to lasers. I don't even know the basics lol. But I am VERY interested in buying one. I have a few questions and here they are. What are the most powerful commercially available lasers? This question will give me an idea of the high end of lasers. Next, are there any laser builders on the forum? Prices? What form factors are they available in? What are their capabilities? Cutting? Burning? I may think of more questions later but this is a start. Thanks!


----------



## Eidetic (Nov 3, 2013)

Perhaps you should learn a few of the basics before you buy a laser that can cut and burn.


----------



## Bullyson (Nov 3, 2013)

Perhaps that is the objective of this thread.


----------



## Eidetic (Nov 3, 2013)

Most powerful commercial lasers? >25KW. Prices? Check out Ebay. Form factors? Cylindrical and rectangular. Capabilities? Depends on wavelength, power, spectral bandwidth, and spatial mode. Google "laser applications".


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Nov 3, 2013)

My brother gave me a laser and the label says JD-303. The small print says Class IIIB, 532nm plus/minus 10, Max output <2000mW. It also has a screw-on diffuser that makes the light emit all these cool kaleidoscope-like patterns, and then a key to lock it so you cannot turn it on. I think it is Chinese made. Is this just swap-meet junk?


----------



## Arilou (Nov 3, 2013)

Eldiablojoe said:


> My brother gave me a laser and the label says JD-303. The small print says Class IIIB, 532nm plus/minus 10, Max output <2000mW. It also has a screw-on diffuser that makes the light emit all these cool kaleidoscope-like patterns, and then a key to lock it so you cannot turn it on. I think it is Chinese made. Is this just swap-meet junk?



Some of those cheap Chinese lasers are surprisingly powerful. I've bought $10 lasers that were over 50mW.

The diffuser is probably a good idea. You don't want to accidently get 50+ mW directly in your eye.


----------



## burnct (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello, seeing as I just joined the forum I will just throw this out there. Safety goggles should be your first purchase when getting into the hobby. I look forward to becoming in w this great community from my readings so far


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 23, 2013)

burnct said:


> Hello, seeing as I just joined the forum I will just throw this out there. Safety goggles should be your first purchase when getting into the hobby. I look forward to becoming in w this great community from my readings so far



+1


----------



## bosummer (Dec 16, 2013)

It would be fine to buy a laser pointer after a total understanding of basic information and safety measures of laser operation. 
You can begin your use of laser pointer from a very low powered 1mW laser pointer.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.wickedlasers.com/


----------



## IsaacL (Jan 8, 2014)

*Lasers aren't the kind of hobby you want to jump in head first on with no knowledge. SERIOUSLY. Do some reading on the risks of ownership before you make yourself or someone else blind.

Plusone to whoever mentioned eye-pro*


----------



## markr6 (Jan 8, 2014)

I purchased a cheap green laser on ebay for about $18. Runs on 1x18650 or remove the extension tube for 1xCR123. Very bright, I'm sure it's more than the stated 5mW but who knows. Good quality for the price. I don't know much about lasers except don't be stupid and you'll be fine.


----------



## Arilou (Jan 9, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I purchased a cheap green laser on ebay for about $18. Runs on 1x18650 or remove the extension tube for 1xCR123. Very bright, I'm sure it's more than the stated 5mW but who knows. Good quality for the price. I don't know much about lasers except don't be stupid and you'll be fine.



Cheap green lasers are typically 532nm (frequency-doubled 1064nm) which are around 3% to 5% efficient. Just a guess, but a battery like that can probably supply 1W or so, giving you 30 to 50 mW light output. Don't shine it in your eye.


----------



## Remington597 (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't build lasers any more because I found it to be a PITA so I just have two burning lasers, a 1.4W+1.5W 445nm. I suggest checking out http://laserpointerforums.com and buying one from a custom builder. I think you can get better quality and higher power for less money, plus you have the option of customization. I highly recommend Eagle Pair 190-540nmLaser Safety
Glasses also. 

Here are my lasers 

.


----------



## wncranger (Jan 13, 2014)

Remington597, those pictures are awesome! Dare I ask how much they cost?


----------



## Remington597 (Jan 13, 2014)

About $150 but now you can get lasers that are 3W+ for $250.


----------



## bosummer (Jan 19, 2014)

You can have a try of low powered laser pointer less than 5mW at the beginning. It is safe and totally FDA approval.


----------



## WyomingWyld (Feb 21, 2014)

Remington597 said:


> .... and buying one from a custom builder. I think you can get better quality and higher power for less money, plus you have the option of customization.


When you say custom builders is that referring to a company which builds lasers specifically for you or is that like one guy building lasers in the garage? I don't mean to be ignorant I really just don't know. I'm also new and interested in lasers. Also thanks for the link!!


----------



## IsaacL (Feb 23, 2014)

Custom builder is like custom flashlight maker. Usually a one man op. Those "garage people" build some seriously high-tec lasers.


----------



## Bullyson (Mar 4, 2014)

This is really interesting. Another question I have is what strength is required to cut glass? Are all lasers the same only differ in strength?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Mar 4, 2014)

You can cut glass???

I don't think any handheld laser can do that, they tend to burn, they can cut plastic but cutting glass like in the movies I think would need extreme power.


----------



## Tmack (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope. No glass cutting. I can cut things behind glass though. That's fun! And burning underwater is pretty cool too. 


Glass cutting is c02 laser business.


----------



## inetdog (Mar 4, 2014)

You need a laser whose energy is at a frequency absorbed strongly by the glass in question or else plan on disposing of all of the energy that passes through the glass.
A sufficiently high light flux can trigger non-linear optical effects though.


----------

